# Tank for Flowerhorn



## indie (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, I am here to ask a question about a tank for a Flowerhorn. I recently acquired a small Flowerhorn (4”) because a friend of mine’s tank leaked. The fish is currently in a 20 gallon because it was all that I had available. I was set up with the old filter media and whatever water we could salvage from his old tank and about 1/3 new water. 

My friend does not want another tank and I can keep the fish if I want. So, I am looking into a bigger tank. I have read that 55 gallons is the minimum for a Flowerhorn. The thing is, I have a massive solid wood piece of furniture that I can use as a stand (I am aware that a tank weighs approx. 10 lbs per gallon) but the stand is not big enough for a 55 gallon. However, it is the perfect size for a 50 gallon Waterhome (39" x 15"). It is 5 gallons less, but has a slightly larger footprint, so I was wondering if it would be okay for the Flowerhorn to live in until I can upgrade, without me having to feel very pressured into upgrading. Is the 55 gallons minimum for the Flowerhorn more about the gallonage or more about the footprint? Or both?

From what I have read, I know that the fish would be better in a 75 gallon and my plan would be to have him in a tank this size in the future. But, I can’t afford that tank and stand right now and I don’t know when I would be able to. The pressure I speak of above is more of a cash thing, what I mean is that I don't know when I'll have the 400$+ to put on a tank. From what I read, they can grow pretty fast, so I just need to know if the 50 Waterhome is acceptable or if I should just find a new home for the fish before investing in another tank.

Thanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think the 50 will be fine for about a year...but you had better start looking for a 75 pretty soon..


----------

